# Equipment Opinion



## Denny Mac (May 19, 2012)

Any experience with the Okuna 6'6" travel rod with the AQ-30 reel? Would that work for some casual surf fishing if I lined the reel with braid? I'm traveling to Destin by plane and this comes in a nice case making it easy to transport. My only other thought was to buy something at Bass Pro Shops in Destin and ship it home when the trip ends. I would like some recommendations on that too if possible. I'm looking to fish mostly Kastmasters, Gotchas and jigs with gulps or fishbites so I want something I can walk and toss with.

Thanks.

Denny


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

PM sent


----------

